# 25lb Smoked Turkey



## doublealpha (Nov 22, 2016)

The plan is to have Thanksgiving about noon on Thursday.  I have a 25lb bird that is going to be brined.  I also have the larger WSM smoker.  I also have a ireless meat probe thermometer.  I've read many posts on this forum and a variety of other forum searches and have been trying to piece my plan together with limited success.

Questions keeping in mind the meal is at noon Thursday:

1. I've read it can take up to 30 minutes per pound.  That makes it about a 12-13 hour cook time.  Should I start smoking the bird the day before, finishing it the night before.  If so, leave it whole and put in the fridge until the next day and carve and reheat in a roaster with moisture to prevent drying out?  Or...after it rests from being cooked, carve it up the night before and reheat the carved/finished product?

2. With all the talk about the "Danger Zone" should I spatchcock the bird?  If not, should I minimize the amount of water in the bowl of the WSM to allow for an increased temperature (300ish)  I seem to have trouble getting it to 300 degrees if the bowl is full due to the water vapor I imagine.

3. Planned on using a fruitwood (apple or cherry) but ended up with hickory.  The store had mesquite as well, but thought that might be too strong.  Hickory fine...or go to a different store and pick up some apple.

4. Or...spatchcock it, full waterbowl and get up at 6:00am Thursday and get things up to temp and going by 7:00am with hopes of having a bird that large being done by noon?  Although, I'm not sure if a bird that size would fit on the top rack of the smoker with it being spatchcocked.

I heard/read the experienced posters of this site having no real problems with big birds.  However, since we are in charge of the bird (main part of the meal people look forward to) I want it done, bacterially safe, and to come out amazing.

I'm more than open to suggestions.

Thanks and happy grilling, smoking and most importantly...Happy Thanksgiving!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 23, 2016)

The easiest way would be to part it out.

The breast & wings spatched on the bottom rack & the thighs on the top rack.

Here's one I did a few days ago.

Hickory is fine, I have a 22# turkey in the smoker right now & I'm burning hickory splits.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/254111/smoked-a-21-turkey-in-3-1-4-hours-on-the-lang

Hope this helps!

Al


----------



## doublealpha (Nov 23, 2016)

It does. Thanks! I think your method of parting it out is probably the way to go with a bird that size.


----------

